# Goldfish Shoals with my Ps!!!



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

He swims around with them in their little group and whenever I throw and shrimp in he eats it too! Is this normal that this goldfish thinks he is a piranha? I think he annoys them alot, but they have only taken out a little bit of his back fin. Maybe when they get big enough or if I didnt feed them for a couple days he'd be gone, but I like to feed them daily to keep em growing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Does your dog have a cat it likes to hang out with? :smile:

You must keep that piranha very well fed. I think that goldfish is living on borrowed time, though.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea its happened wit my p's once, only lasted a few hrs. i think he is trying to fit in cause he knows his ass is theirs sooner or later!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> You must keep that piranha very well fed. I think that goldfish is living on borrowed time, though.


 yes he is :nod:


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

granted they are small, but they took out all his freinds almost immediately, and he has now been around for over a week after the rest of his freinds got it! I'm going to try not feeding them for a day and see if I can get rid of him


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Haha thats cool. Actually see how long he will last


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

A WEEK







what next gold piranhas.lol


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

this reminds me of one of my feeders.....he made it over a month with a redbelly and an oscar.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I actually kept a gold that survived 3 batches of feeders.

I keep about 5 in at time between fillet and pellet feedings.

I have this gold that had its fins eaten off and grown back twice.

So I pulled him out and put him back in the feeder tank.

HE was so shocked I thought he was going to die.

He just stayed in one spot for a day in the feeder tank.

Now hes fine and almost has all his fins grown back.

Tuff little guy. He's so numbed from all the near death experiences I can pick him up with my hand and he doesn't try to get away. Yet when I let him back in the feeder tank he swims around actively. Strange. Might have to keep him. Still runs from the P's when I put him in the Big tank. Don't ask I am not a fish psychologist.

Might have to save him till he gets big and fat and then let the p's get him when he's slower.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i wouldnt expect that goldfish to be there much longer


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

One day they will eat their friend :laugh:


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

We can now offically close this thread


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i had a goldfish survive for a week with my spilo cf. he ate 30 others and left that one. my girlfriend named the goldfish and got all attached to it, and that night it got chomped :laugh:

Joe


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

never ever get attached to feeder fish!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i name all my feeder fish....

lunch!


----------

